# What size rubber bands for cut out?



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Standman,
You'll have fun and learn a lot. And probably get stung and sticky. And Maybe even get some bees, to boot.

I don't use rubber bands. I use fishingline and a stapler. I staple the end to the frame, wrap it all around like some crazy spiderman web, staple it again and cut the spool free. The bees can chew through it eventually. With rubber bands, I didn't have the flexibility to get the support where I wanted it when dealing with some odd shapes and tiny peices (sometimes you only get tiny pieces. too bad bees don't naturally make comb the same size and shape as our frames.)

I also use long carpenter nails. The nails, I push in through the wiring holes in the frame. If the bottom bar is a "split bottom bar" I'll push nails in through it too. If not, I have drilled 5 holes along the bottom bar for that purpose. The nails act like those push-in foundation pins and dig into the comb keeping it nice and stable. No, I don't want to kill brood unnecessarily, but then I am mainly trying to salvage as much comb as I can with brood, as smoothly as I can. So I'll make sacrifices. so will you when you have to cut through a brood patch to get a piece to fit in the frame. 

Other building cut-out tips:
If you can, borrow a "laser" thermometer that measures surface temperature. It might help you pin-point the brood nest.

Take lots of buckets and totes for those combs that can't be used. With lids for the containers, you might get some decent combs that you could piece together in frames once you're back home without bees flying about.

I have "moving screens" which are basically metal queen excluders wrapped with window screening. I sit one under the box I'm putting comb in and keep the other ready to top off the box. When i'm ready to leave, I use ratchet straps to hold them all together, and the bees have ample air (I have a topper on my truck, otherwise, I'd reduce the amount of ventilation) and can put feeding jars right on the screen. In this manner, they can sit out the night and be set aright the next day with proper bottom board, etc.

Take a couple of jugs of water, soap and a towel. You will get sticky.

Take a friend who has a bee suit. Or have someone in the area with access to a phone. Even the best of us can get into trouble. A hive I was moving fell off the truck on me. While trying to save the hive, I took over a hundred stings. My "assitant" (sister) was not dressed to rescue me if need be. Nor did she have a phone. No one should die alone due to lack of forethought.

I hope it goes well.


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

my neighbor that has done some extractions uses cotton string. The kind you might find at the supermarket for tieing up chicken and other kitchen food items.

He does the same type of method... tack a few nails with the heads just proud on the sides then wrap the string around the frame holding a section of comb in.

the bees can easly chew through the string later when they are ready.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I just use the largest office sized ones I can find at Staples or somewhere like that. I only band into mediums. The deeps are just too big to support in my opinion.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Any rubber band that is kind of tight but not too tight when put on is fine.


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

*rubber bands*

Use # 33 rubber bands on deep frame. Use 6D nails in end bar holes to also stableize comb.
Band in all brood comb first. Brushing bees from cut comb onto just banded brood comb placed into hive box. Go for pollen comb next. Last comb to band should be comb with honey. Feed broken honey comb above top bars through queen excluder or board with hole in it with empty box and cover on top. Bands can be removed a week or so later.
Bees will attach any comb that is touching frame to the frame.
Walt


----------

